# SC-GREENVILLE, SC-Two Golden Rets. to die 1/3/09



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

GCACS <[email protected]>

Sent: Tuesday, December 30, 2008 4:03:24 PM
Subject: NEW LIST DOGS to be PTS Greenville SC 12/30




*I cannot seem to get the pictures on, so please go to 
http://www.noahs-arks.net/RESCUE/Noahs_Arks_Main_Page.html
and
Click on the purple Greenville Button*



*Lauren, golden retriever, her coat is in rough shape, female, 2 yrs old, stray hold up 1/3, 45 lbs


Australian shepherd/Golden retriever mix, 2 yr old male, named Artie, 40 lbs, very sweet and cuddly! Time up 1/3*

Time up days are the days the animals are scheduled to be euthanized. 

Owner surrendered dogs are the first to be euthanized when we run out of room..

We have transport available to the northeast…just ask!



Greenville, SOUTH CAROLINA 

[email protected] 



If you are a rescue and you CANNOT TAKE heartworm positive dogs, we need to know in advance. We do not test them for heartworms until they go to be vetted, so please let us know if you can’t take the dogs that are heartworm positive. Thanks!





In order to assist one of our great local rescues, we are posting their link on our emails. Please click on the link to see their available dogs! Thanks!

http://www.noahs-arks.net/RESCUE/Charleston_Leash_on_Life.html

Greenvlle County Animal Care Services

328C Furman Hall Road

Receiving Building

Greenville, SC 29609

Due to the overwhelming number of phone calls we receive each day from those of you who want to save lives, we kindly request correspondence by e-mail. Thank you for all you do save animals!

[email protected]


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Here is Lauren:
















And Here is Artie:
















Animal Care Services 328C Furman Hall Road
Receiving Building
Greenville, SC 29609
Due to the overwhelming number of phone calls we receive each day from those of you who want to save lives, we kindly request correspondence by e-mail. Thank you for all you do save animals!

[email protected]


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Can't see any pictures.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am sending this up to the top again. Poor Lauren. Poor Artie.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I should never have gone to that Web site. So many animals about to die because of human irresponsibility. The reasons for surrendering the dogs: moving, too much responsibility, can't afford. How very sad. We, as a society, are failing our animals miserably.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Posted Lauren and Artie's pics in my msg. above*

*I posted Lauren and Artie's pics in my msg. above.*
DIdn't have a chance to email any GR Rescues.

I have a small surgery on my thumb tomorrow, so won't be online until late afternoon or evening tomorrow.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed the three GR rescues in SC for Lauren.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk and WJR

Thank you SO MUCH for emlg. I will be on much later today after my thumb surgery!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Poor guys, sounds like there is transport north available, I hope someone will take them. That Golden girl looks so old, but if she's only 2, she will certainly be a stunning beauty when she has good care!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Recieved an email from FLGRR and they are working on her release. 
A nice warm fuzzy for the end of the year.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR:

thank you SO MUCH FOR contacting them and so GLAD they are working on Lauren's release!!

I think that Artie also looks very Golden Ret. Especially in his face.

Can you ask them if they would consider Paula, at Darlington in SC? Think she's a Golden Ret./Shep Mix maybe.
http://www.noahs-arks.net/RESCUE/Darlington.html
Have them contact [email protected] and [email protected]

Thanks!!

**Who can we contact for Artie?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Foothills GR Rescue emailed me back that they would pick up Lauren on Saturday, then the animal shelter replied that she already has rescue, so either way Lauren is safe!


----------

